# New harnesses are here!!!



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't believe I got this excited over ferret harnesses. But I've been waiting for these for awhile, and now I can finally take my girls out without the fear of them wriggling free and running for the hills:scared:.
What's it been? Over 3 weeks? I haven't been on PF since I started college, I really need to catch up .

So here they are in their super bran new harnesses from ferret couture.
fae'pretty in pink'
















and halo in gold diamante (and who didn't sit still for a second)









After they had a walk about the garden they had their claws trimmed (by my pro claw trimming sister)
halo has really turned out to be the more chilled of the two, at least when it comes to handling.








Here's one of halo helping fable get the malt paste off her tummy, she's very helpful like that .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry but Ive reported this thread to the mods for excessive cuteness , I mean gorgeous ferrets are bad enough but with cute harnesses too .


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

The harnessess look great :thumbup: super cute girlies


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry but Ive reported this thread to the mods for excessive cuteness , I mean gorgeous ferrets are bad enough but with cute harnesses too .


Worried for a moment there.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

omg they are gorgeous ferts, great names too! My Tia has that pink harness


----------

